# Rare photo of the Tour de France



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

In light of the British success in the Tour de France recently,

I thought you would like to see a rare photo I have of the 1940 one.










Because it is Black & White, it is difficult to spot the yellow jumper......


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Just choked, thats brilliant. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Goughy (Aug 19, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## jossytt (Jan 9, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------

